# Roamio Pro Remote



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi. Quick question. Do the Roamio Pro and TiVo Mini come with Rf remotes or Ir remotes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Chris.scm said:


> Hi. Quick question. Do the Roamio Pro and TiVo Mini come with Rf remotes or Ir remotes? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All Roamios come with RF, the mini V1 is IR, V2 is RF.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

More re: Mini version differences...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10482584#post10482584


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> All Roamios come with RF, the mini V1 is IR, V2 is RF.


Ok. So why is my Roamio's remote out of the box Ir? Is there a setting to change it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Chris.scm said:


> Ok. So why is my Roamio's remote out of the box Ir? Is there a setting to change it? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to TiVo.com/support and find the RF remote pairing procedures.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> Ok. So why is my Roamio's remote out of the box Ir? Is there a setting to change it?


See pg. 61 of the Roamio Viewer's Guide for steps on pairing your RF remote w/ your Roamio. Pg. 62 shows how to unpair the remote.

See also this TCF thread.

To toggle the remote between IR & RF modes...
Set remote to IR mode: press & hold *(C)+TiVo* buttons until LED flashes red

Set remote to RF mode: press & hold *(D)+TiVo* buttons until LED flashes amber​


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> All Roamios come with RF, the mini V1 is IR, V2 is RF.


Also, my Mini remote looks EXACTLY like my Roamio remote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> Also, my Mini remote looks EXACTLY like my Roamio remote.


Then you purchased a Mini v2. (see earlier post)


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks. I got my Roamio Pro set up last night. Will try the Mini today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Then you purchased a Mini v2. (see earlier post)


I guess my Mini remote just looks like my Romio remote. I cannot switch it into Rf mode with [D] + TiVo. It does not flash amber. It DOES flash amber and try and link with a TiVo when I press TiVo + BACK. Strange, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, I just figured out how to find whether my TiVo Mini is .v1 or .v2. I looked on the bottom label. I should have done this sooner, my TiVo Mini is a 92000, .v1 so it is Ir only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> Oh, I just figured out how to find whether my TiVo Mini is .v1 or .v2. I looked on the bottom label. I should have done this sooner, *my TiVo Mini is a 92000, .v1 so it is Ir only*.


Yep, 92000 is the v1 (and IR-only). You can usually also quickly tell by the location of the "TiVo Mini" text on the front of the Mini.

Mini v1 => Left-justified
Mini v2 => Centered​


Chris.scm said:


> I guess my Mini remote just looks like my Romio remote. I cannot switch it into Rf mode with [D] + TiVo. It does not flash amber. It DOES flash amber and try and link with a TiVo when I press TiVo + BACK. Strange, huh?


Yes, VERY strange. From what you've reported, *it sounds like you've received a Mini v2 (Roamio-style, RF-capable) remote control but a Mini v1 device.*

I did a reset on one of my Roamio-style, RF-capable Mini v2 remotes (see above), and it's behaving as you describe. Once it was reset and I'd forced it into IR mode (using C+TiVo), I couldn't get it back into RF mode using D+TiVo (likely because it's unpaired); however, I could put the remote into pairing mode (LED flashing amber) by holding down the Back+TiVo buttons. From what I observed, the remote attempts pairing, with the LED flashing amber, for 30 seconds.

So my question is... *Which version of the TiVo Mini did you *think* you were buying?* What does the box indicate? If you'd purchased a v1, you're better-off, since your Roamio Pro & Mini remotes will match and you're just one step away from an IR/RF-capable setup (would just need to obtain the USB RF dongle); if you'd paid for a v2, you wuz robbed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Out of curiosity, looking at the linked image, below, which pictured remote matches your present TiVo Mini remote?

TiVo remote comparison image​


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> So my question is... *Which version of the TiVo Mini did you *think* you were buying?* What does the box indicate? If you'd purchased a v1, you're better-off, since your Roamio Pro & Mini remotes will match and you're just one step away from an IR/RF-capable setup (would just need to obtain the USB RF dongle); if you'd paid for a v2, you wuz robbed.


Hi krkaufman. I didn't know the difference when I bought mine to be honest. I bought it in November of 2014. Where can I buy the USB Dongle? (How do I set it up?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Out of curiosity, looking at the linked image, below, which pictured remote matches your present TiVo Mini remote?
> 
> TiVo remote comparison image​


My TiVo Mini V1 came with the remote furthest to the right in the picture. It is exactly the same as my TiVo Roamio Pro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> My TiVo Mini V1 came with the remote furthest to the right in the picture. It is exactly the same as my TiVo Roamio Pro.


If that's true I'd think you'd also be pretty excited about the keyboard* hidden underneath the sliding top surface, plus the backlighting!  (The remote furthest to the right is the Slide Pro remote, nearly identical in appearance to the Roamio remote, except for the color of the TiVo button and the Slide Pro being slightly stubbier.)

What's the color of the TiVo button at the top of your remote?

---
* p.s. Though any excitement over the keyboard would be quickly mitigated by the inability to use the keyboard with an IR-only Mini v1. The keyboard requires an RF connection.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> I didn't know the difference when I bought mine to be honest. I bought it in November of 2014.


Well, if you bought your Mini in November 2014, there *wasn't* a difference between Minis, since the v2 didn't yet exist. You seemingly received a Mini v1 w/ the "wrong" remote, relative to what v1's were supposed to ship with.

Just to be clear/certain... Does your Mini's remote have a *'Back' button*? (to the left of the left arrow on the navigation dial) And does it have a *silver TiVo button*?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> Where can I buy the USB Dongle? (How do I set it up?)


Option 1 (recommended): Call TiVo (844-254-8486) and tell them your situation. You might get lucky. (It's not available as a standalone item from their online store, but maybe they can quote you a good price.)

Option 2: Amazon/Weaknees, eBay

Option 3: PM me an offer. (I have a spare.)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It still perplexes me as to why TiVo won't sell these directly on their website.


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear/certain... Does your Mini's remote have a *'Back' button*? (to the left of the left arrow on the navigation dial) And does it have a *silver TiVo button*?


Yes, it has a *silver TiVo button* and *'Back' button* to the left of the left arrow on the navigation dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.scm (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris.scm said:


> My TiVo Mini V1 came with the remote furthest to the right in the picture. It is exactly the same as my TiVo Roamio Pro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On second look mine is the second from the right. Silver TiVo button. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chris.scm said:


> On second look mine is the second from the right. Silver TiVo button.


No worries. Just wanted to make sure, and I figured that was the case.

That said, that remote is RF-capable, so the previous "where to get the RF dongle?" post still applies.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Option 1 (recommended): Call TiVo (844-254-8486) and tell them your situation. You might get lucky. (It's not available as a standalone item from their online store, but maybe they can quote you a good price.)
> 
> Option 2: Amazon/Weaknees, eBay
> 
> Option 3: PM me an offer. (I have a spare.)


Option 4: $15 direct from Weaknees, here (h/t Dan203)


----------

